# Good free games for your tablet.



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 1, 2015)

I only have frozen on my nexus î7 but thought I might like something a little different to play when the mood takes me. I'm not a mad gamer ( hence I have only downloaded one game). 

Also, I don't want to pay for anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 2, 2015)

Beach Buggy Blitz is all I've been playing on Android recently, its not ad-heavy either like most other free Android games.


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 2, 2015)

Bike Race


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 3, 2015)

CSR racing


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 3, 2015)

Sodoku and Patience - kiss good by to you life


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 3, 2015)

Supercell stuff e.g. Clash of Clans, Boom Beach, Hay Days


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 3, 2015)

i like gummy drop - clearly a candy crush knock off, but much less garish and has some kind of nominally engaging narrative game progression.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 6, 2015)

Real Racing 3? The freemium elements were overwhelmingly shit IMO. But underpinned by a v good racing sim. 

Bethesda's Fallout Shelter has been garnering some good reviews recently. (I've dipped a toe in, and it doesn't feel at all freemium heavy atm.)

Hearthstone also appears to've drawn a lot of praise from people who like card battle games. 

And miniclip's 8 ball pool is probably the only game I've kept coming back to for well over a year. (Two years, even?!) Cracking basic dynamics & online multiplayer.


----------



## dishevelled (Jul 6, 2015)

Don't touch the sides


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 6, 2015)

shattered pixel 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shatteredpixel.shatteredpixeldungeon&hl=en_GB


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 7, 2015)

chess is a good game.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 8, 2015)

World of Tanks Blitz

Very good indeed. Better in many ways than the full version.


----------



## stupid kid (Jul 10, 2015)

Sky Force is good if you look old school vertical scrolling shooters. It's probably good if you don't too, but I do, so I wouldn't know. You can get around the time restrictions by changing the time on your device.


----------

